# Lots of Turkeys



## Buckeye Ron (Feb 3, 2005)

I went to Knox county yesterday above Martinsburg to have a hitch put on my new vehicle. When I left I headed up 62 to Berlin, Ohio. At the edge of Knox and Holmes county there were 3 dozen wild turkeys out in the field next to a stream feeding. Man you talk about a sight, had to stop the car to see all of them. Didn't figure they would be there when I came back, but they had moved on the other side of the road up along a hill side. I have never seen that many at one time in my whole life. Seems to be a place to ask the land owner if you can hunt  
Thanks,
Ron


----------



## Got One (May 26, 2006)

They have been coming into the feed pile by the dozens. They can wipe out 100# of corn in 2 days.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

If that's Amish land, forget about it! I've tried to get permission from many of them before and no luck. Always, "Just Family"! That's their decision, I guess.


----------

